# Need the moistest vanilla cupcake ever!!!!



## hotoven (Sep 23, 2010)

I've been looking for the moistest vanilla cupcake ever and can't find one.  Every recipe I've tried, from Billy's cupcake to Magnolias, not one remains moist the day after.  Please, anyone got anything?  Desperate!


----------



## titomike (May 20, 2009)

Try splitting your fat with oil (carrot cake styles)...lighten with egg whites (separate your eggs) beaten with a little sugar if required.

Experiment yourself...do the work...its not _Rocket_ science after all. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## hotoven (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks.  Will try it.  But it is rocket science to me!


----------



## rachadunn (Oct 2, 2010)

I don't know about the moistest vanilla cupcake, but I do have a recipe for the moistest chocolate.

2 1/4 c all-purpose flour
2 c sugar
1 c unsweetened cocoa powder
2 tsp baking soda
1/2 tsp salt
1 tablespoon vanilla extract
2/3 c canola oil
2 tsp white distilled vinegar
2 c cold water

1. preheat the oven to 350 degrees

2. in a large bowl, sift dry ingredients

3. in a medium bowl, mix all wet ingredients

4. add wet to dry, using a whisk to incorporate

5. using a ladle or spoon, pour into liners, filling 2/3 full

6. bake for 25 minutes

They come out perfect every time! And stay moist for even a week!


----------



## beargy (Sep 30, 2010)

Thank you for posting! I am new to the baking scene and have been looking for a great recipe to use consistently. I am also looking for a nice homemade frosting recipe. Does anyone have a good recipe they can share? I would prefer something that would go well with the chocolate cup cakes.


----------



## x minty x (Aug 24, 2012)

Hello  I really hope this helps ^_^

*White vanilla cupcakes*

- 1 and 1/2 cups Cake flour (if you don't have any cake flour use 1 and a 1/2 cups plain flour and replace three tablespoons of it with three tablespoons of cornflour and sift well)

- 2 tsp Baking powder

- 1/4 fine salt

- 2 Egg whites + 1/8 tsp Cream of tartar (I do not have any cream of tartar available where I live so I use a 1/8 tsp of lemon juice)

- 3/4 cup White granulated sugar

- 6 tbps of butter

- 1/2 cup milk

- 2 tsp vanilla extract or any awesome extract you wish

1. Beat sugar and butter together for five minutes (the beating of the two pushes the sugar granules into the butter making small air bubbles which expand while baking making your cake light).

2. Add vanilla to give it a beautiful fragrance.

3. Sift the baking powder and cake flour together in a separate bowl.

4. Add the milk and flour+baking powder alternating so that you start and end with adding the flour mixture.

5. Whisk the egg whites with the cream of tartar and the salt until stiff peaks (but do not overbeat)

6. Add to the mix and fold in egg whites.

7. Fill cases around 3/4 full and bake at 160 - 180 degrees (I bake at 160 so that they cook slowly and they have time to rise)

8. They take around 17 minutes to bake and do not overbake.

They make around 12 - 15 cupcakes and they come out pure white if you do not bake them overtime 

Thanks for reading, minty

They last for around five days or maybe more ^_^


----------

